# bowfront, planted pics!



## RoughCollies (Jan 20, 2009)

20gallon bow front 
three goldfish, one pleco
live plants
driftwood


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice tank. I love bow front.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice tank but I hope you have a good filter for 3 goldfish in a 20 gal


----------



## RoughCollies (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a Biowheel 200. I also do weekly water changes. The fish are doing great. Once they outgrow the tank, they have a several hundred gallon pond waiting for them. For the moment, though, they are fine in the 20.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

nice tank dude!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

RoughCollies said:


> We have a Biowheel 200. I also do weekly water changes. The fish are doing great. Once they outgrow the tank, they have a several hundred gallon pond waiting for them. For the moment, though, they are fine in the 20.


I just recently had to give my one Comet goldfish away that I raised from 1 inch to about 9 inches. I had her in my 55 gallon and my yard is so sloped that it would be extremely difficult to build a pond.


----------



## Ceekay (Sep 12, 2009)

great looking planted tank


----------

